
Google, on Crawling JavaScript Sites and Progressive Web Apps - webdisrupt
https://www.seroundtable.com/google-on-crawling-javascript-sites-progressive-web-apps-21737.html
======
arrty88
I'm guessing Angular already handles these perfectly?

